# Which wood for which meat



## bigdan05 (Apr 30, 2012)

I have got mulberry, black walnut, peach and pecan and plan on smoking a brisket turkey chicken and trout which wood for which meat


----------



## so ms smoker (Apr 30, 2012)

Not sure about the mullberry and black walnut. I like the fruit woods for poultry and fish. Turkey can take the pecan, if it is not too strong, and maybe the black walnut for the brisket. Can't help you with the Mullberry.

Mike


----------



## alblancher (Apr 30, 2012)

Sounds like sound advice to me!


----------



## bigdan05 (May 2, 2012)

I have been told that mulberry is a smoke somewhere between pecan and applewood but haven't tried it yet. Black walnut is a good smelling smoke but is does smell pretty stron. Just trying to see if anyone has tried them before


----------



## bigdan05 (Jul 20, 2012)

Mulberry is really good for chicken... I have smoked 8 or 9 since I first posted this.  I think wild cherry is almost to strong for chicken but really good with ribs and fatties.  Tried walnut on a fattie and it was super strong bitter smoke so I think I will stay away from it.  Gonna try some peach wood soon!!!


----------



## flash (Jul 20, 2012)

I use cherry and a pecan mix on chicken all the time. Taste great.

Peach wood is a lightly flavored wood. Would be good on Chicken and Fish.

My neighbor uses nothing but Pecan when he smokes his fish. Me too.


----------



## bigdan05 (Jul 27, 2012)

Well I am doing a big smoke Sunday with 2 briskets, a pork butt, 2 baby backs, 2 spares, 3 chickens, and atleast 2 fatties and gonna use cherry, mulberry, oak and maybe hickory.  I will try and post pics periodically as the smoke rolls


----------



## bigdan05 (Jul 27, 2012)

Oh yeah and some peach wood too


----------



## walterwhite (Jul 29, 2012)

I've used cherry for tilapia and salmon and found it to be one of my favorites. 

My notes on Black Walnut indicate it was light colored and very subtle.


----------



## bigdan05 (Jul 30, 2012)

Ok after my party Sunday, I have found my wood blend I really like.  Peach, Cherry, Mulberry and White Oak. I did spare ribs, baby backs, pork butt, brisket, chicken, meat loaf, and a couple of fatties.  The smoke tasted great on everything.  I think the bitterness of the white oak worked really well with the sweetness of the peach and cherry, and mulberry just made a lot of smoke.  Good Wood


----------

